# Tracking my BMW



## Mbrown328dx (Mar 22, 2014)

Real excited. We ordered our first BMW and I have been tracking its movement on the "my BMW" site. Well it's now en route to the US. I have done the Dodge SRT Experience in 2010 and had a ball and after watching the videos that people have been posting during their PCD experience I can't wait to see what a BMW can do.


----------



## Mbrown328dx (Mar 22, 2014)

So how long does the boat trip across the Atlantic take?


----------



## Mbrown328dx (Mar 22, 2014)

Update the car is on the ship Columbia Highway and is due into the port of Baltimore on March 31st. Moving ever so closer day by day.


----------



## Mbrown328dx (Mar 22, 2014)

Just found a more current update. The Columbia Highway will be arriving at the port in South Carolina on April 5th. This is where my car will touch US soil for the first time. Then on to the PCD for final touches and a date with me on May 23rd.


----------



## patb23 (Apr 8, 2008)

Mbrown328dx said:


> Just found a more current update. The Columbia Highway will be arriving at the port in South Carolina on April 5th. This is where my car will touch US soil for the first time. Then on to the PCD for final touches and a date with me on May 23rd.


wow almost 2 months before you can get your car? Did you do ED or just ordered it and then went for PCD? I would check with your dealer to see if they can contact PC and see if they got an earlier date.


----------



## Mbrown328dx (Mar 22, 2014)

I ordered the car the first Saturday of March. It took only couple weeks to be built and was put on the ship March 20th. Arrived in Baltimore and docked today. Boat will continue to Charleston SC and arrive April 5th. From the clear customs and trucked to PCD. I was told from PCD that the earliest delivery when I ordered it was May 9th. I chose May 23 because that suited me better. So in reality I could have it in a little over a month. The time will fly by.


----------



## patb23 (Apr 8, 2008)

Mbrown328dx said:


> I ordered the car the first Saturday of March. It took only couple weeks to be built and was put on the ship March 20th. Arrived in Baltimore and docked today. Boat will continue to Charleston SC and arrive April 5th. From the clear customs and trucked to PCD. I was told from PCD that the earliest delivery when I ordered it was May 9th. I chose May 23 because that suited me better. So in reality I could have it in a little over a month. The time will fly by.


Gotcha. you will have agreat time at PC. this was my 2nd time doing it. My 1st bmw I ordered i also did PC. Make sure you take lots of pics and video. i took my gopro and was able to mount it inside the test car.


----------



## Mbrown328dx (Mar 22, 2014)

I will do that and once I get them I will post them on here.


----------



## Mbrown328dx (Mar 22, 2014)

Update the columbia highway is leaving the port of Baltimore right now and heading to Brunswick Ga. For it's next stop. Scheduled to arrive tomorrow then be at the port of Charleston SC on April 5 where our BMW will say good bye to the columbia highway and hello PCD facility.


----------



## miata13 (Nov 22, 2007)

Mbrown328dx said:


> So how long does the boat trip across the Atlantic take?


Find out the name of the ship from your Client Advisor. 
Assuming it is one of the Wallenius line ships, you can find out its sailing schedule on www.walleniuswilhelmsen.com.

Then go to www.vesselfinder.com, input the ship's name or IMO # (which you get on the WW site) and you can track the ship's progress.

My ship left Bremerhaven yesterday headed to Gothenburg...(likely picking up Volvos / dropping off other cars). My schedule shows 4/21 arrival in Brunswick, GA for future PCD.


----------



## Mbrown328dx (Mar 22, 2014)

The ship is finally docked at the Port of Charleston and our car has reached its final leg of its ships journey. Next stop is a train ride to the PCD.


----------



## JREinATL (Jan 13, 2014)

Mbrown328dx said:


> The ship is finally docked at the Port of Charleston and our car has reached its final leg of its ships journey. Next stop is a train ride to the PCD.


The ship with my 328 just left Charleston for its port of discharge, Brunswick, GA. I did a Euro Delivery, so I'm assuming they must off-load PC-bound ED cars in Brunswick for some reason.


----------



## Mbrown328dx (Mar 22, 2014)

I wish I would have known about the ED program because I think I would have done it too. Next time for sure


----------



## Mbrown328dx (Mar 22, 2014)

Update: the car has now moved to "finishing touches" on my BMW timeline. I must give my CA, Peter Kompotiatis of Sun Motors, a big "Thany-you" for the email update on our car. He has gone above and beyond to make our first BMW a easy and wonderful experience. Everyday is a day closer to officially becoming a BMW owner.


----------



## Mbrown328dx (Mar 22, 2014)

I must say that everything seems to be coming together very nicely. The PCD sent my CA an email saying that if I would like I could move up my delivery date. Well I glad to say that we will be moving up the delivery from May 23rd to May 1st. That's better than three weeks earlier. Now just hoping for a beautiful day on the 1st to fully enjoy all the activities.


----------



## miata13 (Nov 22, 2007)

:roundel:The Elektra left NYC and is currently near Charleston, SC headed towards Brunswick, GA final destination before its trip to Spartanburg for my ED "re-delivery".

Does anyone know, after Customs Clearance and any Port services, are the ED cars trucked to Spartanburg or do they hop a train?

Elektra's to dock in Brunswick Monday..so am getting anxious for PDC to contact me to set up my re-delivery date!!! Perhaps I'll hear by the end of week :roundel:


----------



## Mbrown328dx (Mar 22, 2014)

I believe it's a train ride to the PCD when they unload in Charleston. I watched a video stating how many of the x models are shipped to Europe and that they transport them to the port by rail. They said its a 200 mile 6 hour trip to Charleston. It would only make sense to load the cars going to the PCD for the return trip rather than sending the train back empty. But seeing how your car unloads in Brunswick I'm not really sure. I guess it would depend on the amount of cars they receive per ship that are going to the PCD versus selling dealer. Just my thoughts.


----------



## Mbrown328dx (Mar 22, 2014)

9 days and counting


----------



## Mbrown328dx (Mar 22, 2014)

All the paperwork is signed, license plate in hand, money paid. Now just one week until PCD. I had to joke with the wife last night. I told her that was the first time I signed papers and wrote a check for a car we won't even get to see for eight days. I'll chalk this one up to a new life experience. Lol. Wife said I should have brought home a loaner for the week since we are paying for our new car now. I think she just wants to get behind the seat of her new car.


----------



## Mbrown328dx (Mar 22, 2014)

Well we are down to 4 days and counting. I was curious if on my BMW page they ever update the tracking from finishing touches to at your dealer if you are doing the PCD program. So I logged in and the link to tracking my BMW is gone. I should have just stopped there but I didn't. I called the 800 number, picked option 2, typed in my partial vin number, and guess what I was told. My car is at the port awaiting the ship. WHAT!!!! I know this is wrong but really that's how far out dated the phone tracking system is OR is there a second car, a FREE car, a BONUS car, oh how nice that would be. Lol. Guess who will be talking to his CA first thing tomorrow morning? That's right ME. Tune in tomorrow folks for the conclusion of "Where's my car?"


----------

